
Swim, Bike, Cheat? - state
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/sports/julie-miller-ironman-triathlon-cheat.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
brownbat
The story mentions Rosie Ruiz, here's some footage from the Boston Marathon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b81a39Q43PY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b81a39Q43PY)

2012's 'Marathon Man' in the New Yorker covered similar issues:
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/08/06/marathon-
man?cu...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/08/06/marathon-
man?currentPage=all)

Interesting to see the endurance of cheating, given all the technical
advancements in monitoring participants.

